# Turkey Spurs! Preserving the memory...



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

Good post.:wink:


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks. Great post.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

I've got everything I need to do this.
Wait... where is my turkey!?
DOH!


----------



## Pabowhunter29 (Feb 26, 2007)

lol! same here


CityBoy2 said:


> I've got everything I need to do this.
> Wait... where is my turkey!?
> DOH!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

GSLAM95 said:


> If anyone has any suggestions or comments please feel free to post them.....GSLAM


Nice job! You can also take the spurs (along with several others from different Tom kills) and put them on a leather strip with some fancy beads. They make a cool 'primitive' looking necklace.

JP


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I really like that, thanks for the post. How does everyone display their beards? I haven't yet found a cool archery related way to display my beards.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Great thread GSLAM, I use a dremal tool to round off the sharp edges and to polish the bone.


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

I like to put a couple coats of clear finger nail polish on mine when done.It keeps the cap on the spur from drying and falling off.


----------



## DBL LUNG (Oct 3, 2005)

Good post. That is a great idea.

Now I just need a bird. :embara:


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

Just wanted to say thank you for putting up this post. I have been an idiot and been throwing away all the spurs from all the birds I have killed until my most recent one. I just finished a set of spurs and i am very happy with the results. Thanks again for this post and everyone who made comments. :darkbeer:


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I also use the dremel to clean up the bone, and I use clear acrylic finger nail polish to preserve the spur. That peroxide soak is a great way to whiten the bone up. I also take a scalpel and very lightly scrape the spurs to clean them up before adding the clear nail polish. Usually the spurs will have some nicks or flaking. This will make them look perfect. 

Nice displays guys!


----------



## nealinMO (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for a great post, I just finished mine and they came out great.. Until you put up this post I had no idea what to do with them..

Thanks!!


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*Does this work on cats to?*

Just kidding. Thats a Great way to utilize the spurs for mounting.


----------



## Killer Miller (May 9, 2007)

Great post, I am in the process of making a necklace right now. I have 4 sets of spurs covered in borax (the bones) and just waiting now. I have 4 other sets at my dad's house and will probably add them to the necklace eventually. I got the 2 good sets (1 1/2 inchers) and 2 other 1 inch sets in the borax, so those 4 sets should look sweet.


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have about 4 sets that I would like to do this to. The only thing is they are anywhere from 1-5 years old. I already removed the skin from them and polished them a little but they still could look a lot better. Has it been too long for me to do this to them or would it still be ok?


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Jbird22 said:


> I have about 4 sets that I would like to do this to. The only thing is they are anywhere from 1-5 years old. I already removed the skin from them and polished them a little but they still could look a lot better. *Has it been too long for me to do this to them or would it still be ok*?


Jbird22 - You can try the peroxide and Borax soak a few times but I don't know if it will help or not. It definately can not hurt anything to give it a try.:wink: 


Glad to see the :cam: helped some fellow turkey hunters out there. When the steps I listed are done right away it is amazing how white the bone will stay.

Good Luck hunting everyone....GSLAM


----------



## Killer Miller (May 9, 2007)

GSlam, 2 of my sets are last year's sets and I had them and the 2 fresh sets covered in borax for a few days. The new sets look good, but the old sets are still yellowish, can anything help that? 

Also, I set all of the sets in peroxide overnight. I made sure only the bone was in the peroxide. Anyway, it seemed as though the peroxide somehow went up into the spurs because the spurs lightened up from the bone and faded as it got closer to the tip. Here are a few photos. Please let me know what you think.
The biggest ones in the middle are from a bird I got this year and the spurs were not light in color like that originally.









Here is a photo comparing the new spurs (top) and my old spurs (bottom). See how they're yellowish?








Any suggestions anybody? Thanks


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

.


Killer Miller said:


> GSlam, 2 of my sets are last year's sets and I had them and the 2 fresh sets covered in borax for a few days. The new sets look good, but the old sets are still yellowish, can anything help that?
> 
> I seriously doubt you will get the older spurs to whiten up any as I mentioned earlier the grease has done set into the bone most likely and the stain is next to impossible to remove.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killer Miller (May 9, 2007)

Gslam, thanks. I saw on another spur necklace thread somewhere else that leaving the bone part in peroxide for a night can really whiten them up. I was going to put some older sets on the necklace, but I only have smaller ones (3/4 inch to 1 inch) anyways and they would end up yellowish, so I'll probably just use the 4 sets I have. Besides the older sets being a little yellowish, I think the necklace should look pretty good.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Nice*

Good post! The pics help too. I still have the spurs off my best bird http://www.buckmasters.com/buckmasters_links/features/020617Cinco.html but they are still on his legs I cut off! Maybe I'll think about doing it you way or is it too late? I must admit though it also looks cool with his feet & spurs


----------



## cappybaby (May 17, 2007)

*Older legs*

I have some older legs I have not done yet, will this still work ? Thanks.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Flintlock1776 said:


> Good post! The pics help too. I still have the spurs off my best bird but they are still on his legs I cut off! Maybe I'll think about doing it you way or is it too late?





cappybaby said:


> I have some older legs I have not done yet, will this still work ? Thanks.


With the older legs it is very hard to get the skin and cartilage out unless you soak them in water for a period of time. The leg bone will be stained yellow and you will most likely not get it to whiten in the bleaching process.

You are always better to do them right away, just keep this in mind on your future birds...GSLAM


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Well its almost the same that I do with my plaques.

Now the only thing that you need to add is to degrease the bone. This will prevent the bone from yellowing. Even gslams way may discolor in the way future.

My procedure.

Fresh is best, if not rehydrate soaking in warm water a couple hours untill it seems slimy.

Cut bone to length using dremel or hacksaw

cut and peal outer coating and tnedons with "sharp" knife.then using pipe cleaner,air hose clean marrow

Put in pan of simmering soap water, 15 min and scrap and repeat till clean.

soak in degreaser, I use ammonia, cheap and very effective. degrease till the solution stays clear at least 24 hrs I like 3 days. It will not harm the spurs. let dry couple days

Now peroxide borax mix. Do not get any under the spur or let it soak unless you want littlened spurs(preference decision)

let in sun few days.

If done this way no chalking should occur. Mainly do to boiling or prolonged cooking.

This is my way and works super.


----------



## Killer Miller (May 9, 2007)

Madarchery, thanks for even more tips!

I should have the necklace done monday sometime. Once it is done, I'll take some pics of it so you guys can see it and tell me what I did right and what I did wrong.


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Very nice tutorial GSLAM95!

As has already been stated, DO NOT soak the entire spur in peroxide. It will turn white permanently. I've used turkey legs and wing bones for my homemade calls. Normally I soak the wing bones for a couple of days in peroxide to whiten them and I figured out pretty quick that I can't do that with spurs. 

.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Good thread. That's the way I have preserving mine for the last few years. Wish I would have seen that method before. I was going to do that to the spurs off this years bird but decided to get him mounted instead. Biggest spurs I have ever collected.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Tracker12 said:


> Good thread. That's the way I have preserving mine for the last few years. Wish I would have seen that method before. I was going to do that to the spurs off this years bird but decided to get him mounted instead. Biggest spurs I have ever collected.


Dandy spurs! Congratulations and I hope you have the mount positioned to where it shows that leg jewelry. :thumb:


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

That is a nice set of spurs! 

I'll post a pic later of these 1.25" from my bow turkey here in NY. Just cleaned them up and they look great. Here is the before pic:


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Yea. I am going to have him in a gobbling on a roost pose leaning forward. beard will hang down (all 12") and his legs will be exposed. fan speard with a arch down. he'll be positioned on a branch coming off of a tree. Should look nice on the wall. Always wanted a turkey mounted and figured this one was worth while.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> That is a nice set of spurs!
> 
> I'll post a pic later of these 1.25" from my bow turkey here in NY. Just cleaned them up and they look great. Here is the before pic:


Nice bird Meleagris1 :thumb:


----------



## Killer Miller (May 9, 2007)

Well, I finally got the necklace done. I decided to go with only 3 sets, it just looked better with 3 rather than 4 sets


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Very good post!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Nice informative post. I've got several years worth of spurs in the freezer to start on.


----------



## Hakob (Oct 23, 2006)

I did the same thing as a couple other people by SOAKING my spurs (just the bone) in peroxide overnight. I didn't read this thread until after I did it. So of course the peroxide moved up the spur and lightened the bottom of my spurs...does anybody have any ideas for how to darken it back up?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

No to the darkening. I heard you could pull the spur cap. Yeah right 2 days of trying it did not budge. I tried drilling small holes in the back and staining and paint. Nothing worked. You cleaned the blood form the inside what you have is it. I tried everything you could think of except soaking the whole spur in stain as I still wanted a white bone. But now I kind of wonder how it would look. Kinda bronze like might be really nice looking.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Great thread!!


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

I am glad to see that a lot of folks got some use out of this thread maybe next year we will do the same thing on mounting a tail fan.. Good Luck hunting to all...GSLAM


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

KM- you may want to try coloring the spurs with a black sharpie or using black finernail polish. Either way you could then put a coat of clear polish on them to keep them shiny/sharp looking.


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

I thought this was a sticky. It should be!


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Bigsho69 said:


> I thought this was a sticky. It should be!


It was a sticky but I unstuck it this morning since turkey season is well over now and I figured that most who would use the information had viewed it by now.

If there are enough request I can put it back up but for now it's as slick as a whistle and unstuck:yo:


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

That was great GSLAM.
I learned a lot. Good pictures and all.
Thank you.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Found this doing a search and thought it should be brought to the top...it is that time of year.:darkbeer:


----------



## mringer (Oct 28, 2009)

good post that necklace was cool


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

I just seen this and thought it was cool and perfect timing. I killed my bird on Thursday, so I just started the project.


----------



## k_marshall (Feb 4, 2010)

good info. I just did mine today. and now gotta wait a few days to see the finished product. :thumbs_up


----------



## sky20chfs (Jun 22, 2009)

This is a grea thread! I need to try this. Thanks!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Awesome post here, great ideas with the spurs


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## sketter (Mar 3, 2009)

:darkbeer: *** THANKS for SHARING ***


----------



## six_gunz (Jul 30, 2008)

Great post, thanks!


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

Sticky !!!!!
Sticky !!!!!


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

What is "Tung Oil" where can it be found? Thanks in advance
BJ


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Wow an oldie.

Well since then I have learned a few more tricks and altered my methods from the first page. So if you want the best here it is. Do not know of any method better.

1. Cut and peel as shown. Blow out marrow with an air hose, etc.
2. Get a pan of water and put in a little dish soap.(little)
3. Simmer away. After a 1/2 hr pull one out and give the base a squeeze and pull. You are trying to pop the spur cap off. If it doesn;t go keep simmering and trying.
4. After the caps are off. I dust them with boarax to dry.
5. Keep simmering the bones to get the gunk from under the spur off. After it clean pull and rinse.
6. Toss in a jar of ammonia for a week.
7. Rinse and dry.
8. cut and finish bones. Light sanding.
9. Toss in 40 volume peroxide for 12 hrs. Pull rinse and dry in the sun a day or 2.
10. Dust off and Refit the spur caps. they only fit 1 way. They just slip on. After there on mark the back side with a pencil. 
11. Decision if you like the bright spurs skip 12.
12. Paint the spur bone short of the line 1/8" Paint someth=imes wicks and you do not want any showing. Paint a brownish red. I use model paint enamel.
13. After paint is dry add a drop of super glue gell to the backsode of the spur bone and place cap on. Do not apply glue to fronts as it sometimes screws up the paint.

Done. The best, cleanest spurs you will ever display. Not a real long process. A week-week and 1/2. Well worth it.


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

GSLAM95 said:


> I have had several PM's asking about how I preserve my turkey spurs that I pictured in a recent thread, so I put this series of pictures together.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck Hunting to all....GSLAM


i shorten this by cutting the extra leg parts off. then boiling them. the scales, marrow and tendon junk come right off. you know it's done boiling when the marrow starts to puff out the ends.

then i dremel the sharp edges off and add them to my necklace!

takes about 10 minutes total. i don't need peroxide, borax or anything else. and none of them have ever smelled bad when i'm done.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Wow an oldie.

Well since then I have learned a few more tricks and altered my methods from the first page. So if you want the best here it is. Do not know of any method better.

1. Cut and peel as shown. Blow out marrow with an air hose, etc.
2. Get a pan of water and put in a little dish soap.(little)
3. Simmer away. After a 1/2 hr pull one out and give the base a squeeze and pull. You are trying to pop the spur cap off. If it does not go keep simmering and trying. Careful HOT!
4. After the caps are off. I dust them with borax to dry.
5. Keep simmering the bones to get the gunk from under the spur off. After it clean pull and rinse.
6. Toss in a jar of ammonia for a week.
7. Rinse and dry.
8. cut and finish bones. Light sanding.
9. Toss in 40 volume peroxide for 12 hrs. Pull rinse and dry in the sun a day or 2.
10. Dust off and Refit the spur caps. they only fit 1 way. They just slip on. After there on mark the back side with a pencil. 
11. Decision if you like the bright spurs skip 12.
12. Paint the spur bone short of the line 1/8" Paint someth=imes wicks and you do not want any showing. Paint a brownish red. I use model paint enamel.
13. After paint is dry add a drop of super glue gell to the backsode of the spur bone and place cap on. Do not apply glue to fronts as it sometimes screws up the paint.

Done. The best, cleanest spurs you will ever display. Not a real long process. A week-week and 1/2. Well worth it.


----------



## archer43014 (Nov 13, 2005)

Good Post


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

Now this is a great thread. Thanks for the pitures aqnd showing how its done GSLAM.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

That time of year again....back to the top for some great info!!


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Good thread :thumbs_up


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

If only I could get a turkey...


----------



## Keith @ Aim Low (Aug 26, 2004)

Killer Miller said:


> Great post, I am in the process of making a necklace right now. I have 4 sets of spurs covered in borax (the bones) and just waiting now. I have 4 other sets at my dad's house and will probably add them to the necklace eventually. I got the 2 good sets (1 1/2 inchers) and 2 other 1 inch sets in the borax, so those 4 sets should look sweet.


Hey, I just wanted to say that I did GSLAMS method on a pair of spurs that I wanted to put on a plaque. Once I completed the process, I used a wood stain marker to go over the bone to give it back the reddish tint of the original leg color. I really liked how they turned out. This might be an idea for you unless you are totally set on making them white.


----------



## Keith @ Aim Low (Aug 26, 2004)

LOL..I didn't realize the guy posted that question years ago. Maybe it will help someone. :smile:


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

This has definitely sparked my intrest


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Keith @ Aim Low said:


> LOL..I didn't realize the guy posted that question years ago. Maybe it will help someone. :smile:


Ya, the thread is like 4yrs old, but it is pretty cool info.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Since my forst thread here. I found while simmering after about 20 min you can pop off the spur cap. Set cap to the side to dry. Continue cleaning the bone. Degrease, peroxide, and then refit the spur cap. Mark a line in pencil on back side. Remove cap and paint with a reddish brown stopping just before the mark. Let dry. Dab of super glue on the back side and replace caps. Done.

Now you have 100% cleaned bones. Looks super even after many years.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

madarchery said:


> Since my forst thread here. I found while simmering after about 20 min you can pop off the spur cap. Set cap to the side to dry. Continue cleaning the bone. Degrease, peroxide, and then refit the spur cap. Mark a line in pencil on back side. Remove cap and paint with a reddish brown stopping just before the mark. Let dry. Dab of super glue on the back side and replace caps. Done.
> 
> Now you have 100% cleaned bones. Looks super even after many years.


so are you saying the spur will pop off somewhat like the antelope horn shell will...so what you are doing is popping that spur off so you can just soak degrees bleach whiten paint the bone...and then replace the spur ? you wouldnt have any pics would you.


----------



## AJVarchery (Feb 24, 2010)

Good Idea!! Now I know what Ill be doing next week...hopefully...


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Eric yes that is exactly what I do. As your cooking just test the cap by squeezing together and pulling up on the cap. Eventually it will pop. It is easier if you degunk the bone well along the cap base. 

I also give the spur caps a light coat of satin finish or boiled linseed. Just a wipe and polish dry.

When painting care full as the bone will wick paint to the leg bone. Start at the tip, paint slow, and stop short of the line. And use a thick paint. 

The caps only fit 1 way do not force its really obvious how they fit. And I do a batch at a time. I have never found a spur cap to fit another spur. The turkeys are all unique. I do mark the backside of the legbone if you want to keep different peoples legbones identified. Dremel works well.

Paint color reddish brown. Some caps are opaque and you can skip painting. others light as a finger nail and will require painting. Up to you.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

madarchery said:


> Eric yes that is exactly what I do. As your cooking just test the cap by squeezing together and pulling up on the cap. Eventually it will pop. It is easier if you degunk the bone well along the cap base.
> 
> I also give the spur caps a light coat of satin finish or boiled linseed. Just a wipe and polish dry.
> 
> ...


awesome...any photos of the process or the end product


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I can dig some up of the end. But really its just a white very clean spur. But this process makes it last.

I have a set I am needing to do. And plan on doing a pictorial of the process. Just have not had the ambition to do it yet. My facebook page has some pics with the cleaned spurs in the, Photos are not the best as I was trying to capture the wood.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

They also look cool hanging from your trucks rear view mirror.


----------



## alldayhunter (Mar 3, 2010)

Those look great! Great post!


----------



## heavyhitter063 (May 23, 2010)

Great Info!


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Got mine soaking in the ammonia right now..

They clean up really nicely once you pull the spur cap off...I will say however that it took almost an hour before mine were loose enough to pull off..

Hey madarchery - Is a week in the ammonia really necessary, or will just a couple days do?


----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

The only part I dont understand is why you would paint the bone? why wouldn't you leave it white..

I killed a bird this past weekend and one of his spurs is broken off about 1/3 of the way down, will this method still work?


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

OHbowhntr08 said:


> The only part I dont understand is why you would paint the bone? why wouldn't you leave it white..
> 
> I killed a bird this past weekend and one of his spurs is broken off about 1/3 of the way down, will this method still work?


Not sure if it will still work..hopefully someone who knows will chime in for you. And as far as just leaving the bone white, thats what I plan on doing. I dont get why you would peroxide the bones if you were going to paint them..


----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

I am doing the process right now and have just finished up the simmering portion. Under the sour cap there is a cuticle like layer that is reddish brown, do I scrap that away then repaint under the spur cap then replace the cap? 

The busted off spur busted off just short of the underlying bone and so far its working like the other..


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

cornfedkiller said:


> Not sure if it will still work..hopefully someone who knows will chime in for you. And as far as just leaving the bone white, thats what I plan on doing. I don't get why you would peroxide the bones if you were going to paint them..


 You peroxide the whole thing, because it's easier to just soak the whole thing than try and keep the spur part out of of the peroxide. Plus the peroxide has tendency to leech up into the spur part. You don't need to paint the spur(that is the part you are painting). If left unpainted, the spur will be a little lighter in color when you replace the cap. If you don't mind the lighter color, don't paint them.




OHbowhntr08 said:


> I am doing the process right now and have just finished up the simmering portion. Under the sour cap there is a cuticle like layer that is reddish brown, do I scrap that away then repaint under the spur cap then replace the cap?
> 
> The busted off spur busted off just short of the underlying bone and so far its working like the other..


Yep, Just scrap all the gelatin like stuff off the spur bone. What you are doing is taking everything down to just the bone. This way there is nothing there that can end up spoiling or oozing out gunk(for lack of a better term) later on if by chance you didn't get it completely dried up with Borax. Once you get the spur completely scraped off, it will have a very light brown tint to it that will be taken out when you soak them in the peroxide. After they soaked in the peroxide, been rinsed & dried then you paint just the spur part of the bone. I have 2 sets that are ready to be painted and have the caps put back on. I'll try get a pic posted of them tonight.

One other thing I do is I CAREFULLY scrape the inside of the spur cap with an exacto knife or a knife with a fine point to remove as much of the gelatin stuff as I can that is still in the caps.

Kevin


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

good post. I'm definitly going to try and do this with my next turkey.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

CaptPete - You have definitley been using the search funtion to dig this one back up. Hope it helps in preserving the memory of a hunt for you and others.

madarchery - Great add on the info of removing the spur caps. For those that wish to do this extra step keep in mind that the longer you wait to clean the spur after killing your bird, the longer you will have to boil to loosen the cap to remove. Shoot me a pm sometime as I would like to chat with you about some custom strikers.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

GSLAM95 said:


> ...For those that wish to do this extra step keep in mind that the longer you wait to clean the spur after killing your bird, the longer you will have to boil to loosen the cap to remove.


That would make sense as to why mine took an hour..My bird was killed 3 weeks ago.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Correct the longer they dry after the kill the longer it takes to rehydrate and breakdown the bond inside the spur. Also the better you scrap and clean the base of the cap before simmering speeds the process.

Why paint the spur bone? Well you are just painting the spur bone under the cap not the leg bone. Some caps are real dark and opaque and you can skip this. Some are blond like a fingernail and with out replacing the "gunk" color you will have a very light spur. And then there are variations in between.

Ammonia I do for a week minimum. Its what I have always done with no problems. Everyone can experiment if they wish to find a faster way.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I have been doing this for many years. In the past 4 or 5 I have gotten lazy and let spurs pile up. I am losing interest in preparing the spurs. Still love to arrow gobblers but have been dropping the ball on saving spurs. Good thread though :thumbs_up


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

A guy I know ties them together so they look like a longhorn mount. I cant find any pics though...


----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

After I started playing around I grabbed some spurs out of the freezer from last year, by now they are completely freeze dried. I cut them down to size and polished the whole thing with a dremel tool and scraped all the dirt and debris off the leg part (scales) around the spur and on the spur itself. The scales and everything are still on and it looks great! wish I knew how to post pictures. everything is there except the bone marrow which i poked out with a nail. It is a completely natural look and looks great. just another option out there..


----------



## Born2Draw (Nov 17, 2010)

Might be a dumb question but would this way work for deer as well?


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

GSLAM95 said:


> CaptPete - You have definitley been using the search funtion to dig this one back up. Hope it helps in preserving the memory of a hunt for you and others.
> 
> madarchery - Great add on the info of removing the spur caps. For those that wish to do this extra step keep in mind that the longer you wait to clean the spur after killing your bird, the longer you will have to boil to loosen the cap to remove. Shoot me a pm sometime as I would like to chat with you about some custom strikers.


Well, to be honest I have it saved in my favorites....It's just such good info that I try to bring it back to the top every year so others can benift from the info.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Bowfreak. The best part about spurs, there unique. You can toss them all in a pot and finish them in the same time as 1 set. I have yet to find a set of caps that interchange with anther.

Clean them up, toss on a rope. You never know when you get a hair brained idea to use them for a project. Necklace, light/fan pulls, lanyard hanger hooks, lanyard accents, etc.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Born2Draw said:


> Might be a dumb question but would this way work for deer as well?


What part of the deer??



madarchery said:


> ....You never know when you get a hair brained idea to use them for a project....lanyard accents..


Hell yeah..I have a lanyard on my diaphragm call case, maybe I'll start putting my spurs on it..that would be sweet!


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

I seen a thread asking how to preserve spurs and although I have slightly modified my method I thought I would bring this thread back up since turkey season is here...

Here are some I had piled up in a drawer that I needed to do something with from over the years..









I now have them hanging up for window trim in the man cave...


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Great thread. Im glad to see something serious and that helps guys out.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Dude your the ultimate turkey collector, nice thread and yes I will be using your method!


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice great job


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

here is mine version


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome thread. GSLAM95 I don't think I've even seen as many birds as you have spurs incredible!!!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks!!!!!!!!!!! I might just do that with my bird's spurs!


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Good post! Been doing it for years.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

Here is the one I made.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

http://oldgobbler.com/Forum/index.php/topic,19047.0.html

Here is the tutorial I put together. I have learned of a new trick for removing caps. While fresh cut around the base of the cap with a razor. Then grab the spur with a pliers using a pc of rubber for a cushion. Twist to pop the cap and remove. This will eliminate the concern of cooking and softening of the caps, and also eliminate the polishing and sealing of the caps as the natural oil remains.


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

How do you preserve the spurs so they don't go hollow after the years? Shot my first turkey yesterday, I want to preserve the memory for a long time!! I will post story, video, and pics soon!


----------



## 74Superlead (Jan 19, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

marked for later


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bump.

I was at my uncle's and he showed me some spurs from a turkey he killed a loooong time ago. They were hollow. Will this method prevent that?? I don't want them to be brittle/ hollow in 30 years! I plan on thawing them tonight and getting to work.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

What do you mean hollow? 

You clean out the marrow so yes the leg bone will be hollow, but I am not sure why you would not want it to be...

www.vanheldengamecalls.weebly.com is the direct link to the DIY tutorial.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

madarchery said:


> What do you mean hollow?
> 
> You clean out the marrow so yes the leg bone will be hollow, but I am not sure why you would not want it to be...
> 
> www.vanheldengamecalls.weebly.com is the direct link to the DIY tutorial.




Tag


----------



## mod600 (Oct 20, 2005)

First year turkey hunting ever, I used a bow. I got a nice Tom, 25lbs, 1" spurs and 9 7/8" beard on him. The 25 minute Struttin' and gobbling show he put on while coming in was worth all the time spent NOT seeing anything in the outings prior.

I'm doing the spur treatment per the original poster. I have the beard and tail drying with salt. I didn't have any borax at the time, I'm planning on brushing the salt off and reapplying some borax for good measure, not sure it's needed or not, but I'm in no hurry. Spurs are drying after a peroxide dip and coated in borax. I've seen the leather cords with the spurs and shotgun shell brass and beard glued in it. Anyone have/done anything similar with a broadhead or arrow shaft or something? Don't get me wrong, the shotgun shell brass looks nice, but this was an archery turkey, like to designate that somehow...any ideas?

I've got some tiny blazer vanes, thought of fletching up a mini-arrow (4-5" long) and threading the leather cord thru it and hang the spurs and beard below it...? Or thread in a used broadhead on the wood plaque and hang everything from that...? Don't know, just checking for ideas..
Thanks!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the post. I have a jar full of spurs I've collected over the years and want to put them all on display alongside of the beards. Just got a great set on a bird I killed the last week of May,almost 1 3/4". I've always wanted to do something with the spurs but just let them stay in Borax a couple weeks.
Now I have another project to start!


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd love to do this to mine however a family of rats got in my shed and gnawed all but one down to nothing. Thankfully they liked the turkey legs better than my antlers. Needless to say the rats have been taken care of.


----------



## kshusker (Mar 22, 2007)

Look awesome


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't know what to do with mine so I just hung the whole foot haha..


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

Musgrat said:


> Awesome thread. GSLAM95 I don't think I've even seen as many birds as you have spurs incredible!!!!


It is a pretty impressive collection... 
we have been doing the same process as GSLAM95 for last 10 years except we don't peroxide or paint the bone. What is the advantage, to bleach it whiter?


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

We used a cypress board to mount some of our beards to using shotgun shells.
We do our spurs like GSLAM


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

Good Stuff! I'm glad someone pushed this back out for viewing.


----------



## postcount=IQ (Dec 3, 2013)

I do em pretty much the same way. The fresher they are the easier they are too work with and better results. Longer your wait the vibe week stain yellow from grease and is harder to get out. I pop the caps off then soak in baquacil oxidizer to whiten then glue the caps back on. I remove the skin and cap while they're fresh and wait till after the season to finish em all at once


----------



## isleepu (May 28, 2012)

tag for next year.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

tagged.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

What's the best tool to sand down the bone so they all look as even as possible? A belt sander? That's gonna be a smelly task.










I'd like to make my collection look a little better and have the bones at their whitest.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

tagged


----------



## Spyder Action (Jul 3, 2013)

nyturkeyduster said:


> What's the best tool to sand down the bone so they all look as even as possible? A belt sander? That's gonna be a smelly task.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a belt sander, and yes it does smell but it only takes a minute or two.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*Reflections*

I like the "front toenail" also. I just let them dry, then coat with clear nail polish....ready to assemble. Top Left pic of a spur for comparison.


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tagged - Some great info and knowledge in this thread. Might give this a try soon...all of my spurs are still on the feet sitting in my garage. I keep all of my beards in an old wooden ammo box with moth balls to keep the bugs out. Good luck to all this spring!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

This is an awesome thread; going to have to try this come Spring!


----------

